
Five Myths about Economic Inequality in America - mbostleman
http://www.cato.org/publications/policy-analysis/five-myths-about-economic-inequality-america?utm_content=bufferca7e8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
sharemywin
MYTH 6: The Rich use pseudo authoritative institutes and media organizations
to influence public opinion using facts and other antidotes to support
conclusions and beliefs that they've held from the start to add a sense of
journalistic integrity or scientific rigor that doesn't exist.

------
srslymn
The Cato Institute is an American libertarian think tank headquartered in
Washington, D.C. It was founded as the Charles Koch Foundation in 1974 by Ed
Crane, Murray Rothbard, and Charles Koch, chairman of the board and chief
executive officer of the conglomerate Koch Industries.

